# developed gyno off 200mg a week.. letro question



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 12, 2013)

as the subject states, i have recently developed gyno from a very small amount of test weekly,, i have recently started letro to kill and curb this bitch.. question is, about how long does this take?  or can it take..   my left nipple is sore as hell and has the lump under the nipple... also this growth continues to the outside of my body to another bump.. its about 1/2 inch in length... any conversation is good:32 (14):


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd suggest raloxifene or Nolva instead


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 12, 2013)

You are not serious are you?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 12, 2013)

How did you wind up with gyno on 200 mg test??????


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2013)

everyones body is different ..im betting he already had it from previous cycles and it just kept getting worst..200 mg a week is still way more then what a natty produces


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> How did you wind up with gyno on 200 mg test??????



abusing certain drugs, certain prescription meds, being hypersensitive to estradiol, test:E2 ratio out of wack, estrogen dominance in relation to progesterone, not using an. AI in cycle, and there are even more ways than that.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 12, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> everyones body is different ..im betting he already had it from previous cycles and it just kept getting worst..200 mg a week is still way more then what a natty produces



Average male makes between 7-12mg/day of testosterone naturally.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2013)

from what i know letro is what u need..or some nolva like doc said..You may have had bunk AIs in the past


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 12, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> abusing certain drugs, certain prescription meds, being hypersensitive to estradiol, test:E2 ratio out of wack, estrogen dominance in relation to progesterone, not using an. AI in cycle, and there are even more ways than that.



What I meant was how does a guy with a history of cycle not know he is prone to gyno, and/or not have ancillaries on hand for the moment he became subconsciously aware of the fact that he had nipples. 

Dafuq happened OP?


----------



## PFM (Nov 12, 2013)

I've had lumps come and they always go. Take some trusted AI and don't stress.

Nolva is good but expect a rebound because Nolva only blocks E2.


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 12, 2013)

Damn..that would suck to have that gear response lol

Letro buddy or a weaker AI with any occasion gear is used for you!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> What I meant was how does a guy with a history of cycle not know he is prone to gyno, and/or not have ancillaries on hand for the moment he became subconsciously aware of the fact that he had nipples.
> 
> Dafuq happened OP?



The answer to that is how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop  lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have never been gyno prone. . And I have everything on hand always. . Have have letro from both GWP and manpower.. been taking it now for close to 2 weeks with not alot of change...

And I have been running this dose for a few months no issues, dont ever have sensitivty or itching.. This lump is new. ..I feel my Boobs all the time so this kinda groth is very noticeable


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 12, 2013)

Very painful to touch... but the sensitivty comes and goes


----------



## DF (Nov 12, 2013)

I've had good success at reducing lumps with Letro.  However, Letro is pretty harsh.  Maybe look into raloxifene as Doc had suggested.  I thought that this topic of gyno & letro was brought up not too long ago in a thread.  I thought it was maybe Doc that had mentioned something on raloxifene instead of letro.  Fukd if I can remember cause I'm an old fukr.


I found the thread that gymrat started on gyno reversal.

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9543-Kill-my-Gyno-cycle?highlight=raloxifene


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ya alot of people said letro has bad sides. .. but I have yet to have any. .. currently taking 2.5 mg a day. .. and switching from manpower caps to GWP Orals every day


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd be running 20 mg of Nolva ED, along with the AI, and see what happens. I know torem is the newer compound, but I don't have any experience with it, so I don't feel comfortable recommending it.

If you are already getting a lump, you need Nolva with the AI.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 12, 2013)

After seeing all the nolva rrcomandations ill add that that to my letro


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 12, 2013)

After seeing all the nolva rrcomandations ill add that that to my letro


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 12, 2013)

ralox or nolva for 2-4 months....than blast away anything left over with letro


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 12, 2013)

Will letro not work solo?  I have a brand new bottle and nolva.. no ralox though


----------



## HDH (Nov 12, 2013)

In my experience, Letro should knock it out in 2 to 3 weeks at that dose.

It will dry you out. It's what was taken before the studies of SERMS. If you are going to take it, I would suggest going light on the weights for the few weeks so you don't run into joint issues.

It might be smart to get off of it as soon as the lump goes down and switch to a safer method, i.e., the nolva or ralox.

I'm suggesting to switch over because taking both at the beginning would seem a waste when the Letro will knock it out on the quick.

I don't get terrible sides from it either, just the joint issues. Good luck!

HDH


----------



## HDH (Nov 12, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> ralox or nolva for 2-4 months....than blast away anything left over with letro



I don't know how I missed this.

Perhaps Letro at the beginning and the end.

HDH


----------



## DF (Nov 12, 2013)

I did well with letro as far as shrinking the gyno.  I used 2.5mg/day probably for 8 weeks then tapered off.  I did end up with some nasty tendonitis in both elbows/forearms.  It took forever to heal.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 13, 2013)

So next question. .. should this setback delay my next cycle?


----------



## HDH (Nov 13, 2013)

Opinions may differ for this question but as long as the gyno is being treated, you should be fine.

I have just kept on truckin' in the past without problems. Of course others may have different experiences. 

Before you know it you won't even have problems with this any more, you won't let it get that far as a lot of us have.

HDH


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 14, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> So next question. .. should this setback delay my next cycle?



Hell no bud


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks guys. .. bulk still planned dec 1st


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 14, 2013)

start the nolva now and continue taking it into the cycle.  

I have a Kill gyno cycle laid out, you could do something similar


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks brother


----------



## sfstud33 (Nov 17, 2013)

PFM said:


> I've had lumps come and they always go. Take some trusted AI and don't stress.
> 
> Nolva is good but expect a rebound because Nolva only blocks E2.





This is very true - i've been there. Get some human grade AI and then run blood tests until you get E under control.


----------

